# Need Advice: Looking for an backpack with an fast release on the side



## Mona (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello!

In autumn I ordered an Fstop backpack, containing an internal storage box. This backpack is great for one to two days hiking. But the problem is to get access to the camera, if you need it immediatly.
I will have to look for another backpack with an_ fast release on the side_, sized about 25-30 liters.
It has to contain a Canon 5DMkIII (with grip if possible), 100-400mm L, (or 70-200mm 2.8 II). One 100mm 2.8 Macro, 50mm 1.4 and a 18-35mm 1.8 lens. No notebook. Place for some food and drinks and clothes. good carrying comfort needed.

Price: Not above 500$.

Who can help me?

Mona


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 8, 2014)

Have you tried looking at the LowePro web-site one of the Fastpack bags?


----------



## Cali_PH (Apr 8, 2014)

There's also the new f-stop Kenti, with quick access ports on both sides. I've been eyeing that model myself.


----------



## rsk7 (Apr 8, 2014)

I use an Aarn bodypack with regular photopockets. Everything I need is right in front of me. I don't have to take it off to access my camera and lenses. A 5D3 with LBracket is a tight fit in the Regular pockets. Leaves the backpack for the food/clothes/sleeping bag/tent etc.

http://www.aarnusa.com/ and http://www.aarnpacks.com/


----------



## surapon (Apr 8, 2014)

Mona said:


> Hello!
> 
> In autumn I ordered an Fstop backpack, containing an internal storage box. This backpack is great for one to two days hiking. But the problem is to get access to the camera, if you need it immediatly.
> I will have to look for another backpack with an_ fast release on the side_, sized about 25-30 liters.
> ...



Dear Mona.
I love my KATA 3in1-30 Backpack/ Slingpack, that can open the camera with lens on the Sides and on the top.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/562235-REG/Kata_KT_D_3N1_30_3_in_1_Sling.html

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BP1YEE/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=37354145705&hvpos=1t2&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=479189173320839208&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6f1w4yrrtf_b

Good Luck
Surapon


----------



## Phenix205 (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree. I have one. I can put 5D3 + 70-200 2.8L II, 24-70 II, 16-35, 50, and a flash by using the side pockets and top pocket.




Cali_PH said:


> There's also the new f-stop Kenti, with quick access ports on both sides. I've been eyeing that model myself.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 8, 2014)

Mind Shift Gear - there is a waist level container spins around front so you can access it without taking off your pack.

http://www.mindshiftgear.com/


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 8, 2014)

For serious trekking, I use the f-stop Loka but I have a Thinktank holster hanging from the shoulder straps and put the waist belt from the backpack through the belt loop on the holster. That way, the camera is always there to grab and use and, with a zip, is protected from dirt and rain. It is not ideal, but pretty reasonable. I still need to take the pack off to change lenses but I'd think that would be the case for any setup (unless you have multiple bodies hanging in front of you.

Here's a crop from a larger pic showing what I mean. Pardon the quality, but it is from a P&S jpeg and just to give you an idea.


----------



## Mona (Apr 8, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> Have you tried looking at the LowePro web-site one of the Fastpack bags?



Yes, I did, but the bigger ones do not have an side release. And the backpacks with an side release are to small or the carrying comfort is not good


----------



## Mona (Apr 8, 2014)

rsk7 said:


> I use an Aarn bodypack with regular photopockets. Everything I need is right in front of me. I don't have to take it off to access my camera and lenses. A 5D3 with LBracket is a tight fit in the Regular pockets. Leaves the backpack for the food/clothes/sleeping bag/tent etc.
> 
> http://www.aarnusa.com/ and http://www.aarnpacks.com/



How good is the comfort, if you have to go straight upwards or have an little climb to do?


----------



## cellomaster27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Mind Shift Gear - there is a waist level container spins around front so you can access it without taking off your pack.
> 
> http://www.mindshiftgear.com/



That has to be one of the neatest bags I've seen in a while! would be perfect for my hikes! Thanks for sharing~ now I have to get that..


----------



## Mona (Apr 8, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Mind Shift Gear - there is a waist level container spins around front so you can access it without taking off your pack.
> 
> http://www.mindshiftgear.com/



Looks good. But I will not spend 500€ for it in Italy.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I like the f-stop


----------



## hanussen (Apr 9, 2014)

Have a look at the photo-backpacks from EVOC. I own the 26l version myself, which really works great with the fast release on the side. With little exercise you can have access to the camera with one hand even without getting out of the shoulder slings.
http://www.evocsports.com/de/photo/


----------



## gshocked (Apr 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> Mona said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Great bag!

Have a look at this one:

http://www.kata-bags.com/revolver-8-pl-revolving-backpack-for-pro-dslr-5-lenses-ktpl-r-8

It's an updated and new style. I Love the rotating middle. I've tried it with a 5d3 and 3 lenses (70-200 2.8 v2 & 24-105 attached) + flash inside. Worked really well.


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

gshocked said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Mona said:
> ...



Than you, Sir, Dear Mr. gshocked.
Wow, I need to up date my 3 years old KATA, Do you have any Video that show how KATA 8PL-Revolving work ?
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon

PS---Thanks Mr. Gshocked, I find it now
REVOLVER-8 PL - REVOLVING BACKPACK FOR PRO DSLR + 5 LENSES on Vimeo


----------



## Mona (Apr 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> Mona said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Dear Mr. Surapon!

Much thanks for your reply. Your Kata is not available anymore, and I think I need one that is a little bit bigger.

BG
Mona


----------



## Mona (Apr 9, 2014)

gshocked said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Mona said:
> ...



It is a little bit to small for me. But the revolver is an excellent idea. Maybe Kata produces an bigger one. One minus is mentioned, the quite uncomfortable carrying comfort on long hikes.


----------



## Mona (Apr 9, 2014)

hanussen said:


> Have a look at the photo-backpacks from EVOC. I own the 26l version myself, which really works great with the fast release on the side. With little exercise you can have access to the camera with one hand even without getting out of the shoulder slings.
> http://www.evocsports.com/de/photo/



Much thanks. Ok. Looks good. How big is the upper storage part?


----------



## hanussen (Apr 9, 2014)

Mona said:


> hanussen said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at the photo-backpacks from EVOC. I own the 26l version myself, which really works great with the fast release on the side. With little exercise you can have access to the camera with one hand even without getting out of the shoulder slings.
> ...



"60/40 division between camera compartment and pocket for other equipment"

So the upper part has about 10,4l...


----------



## eml58 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just purchased this one, the Uinta Backpack from Gura Gear.

I have both the 32 & 26 Batalea Packs, best I've owned, The Unita is for those days where I want less gear & more hiking.

You can access your gear without taking off the pack through a pocket at the top rear, watch the video on the Gura site, may be what your looking for. USD$400 with both internal modules, the water carrier & Tripod carrier, I think it's an excellent pack, just like any of the Gura Gear equipment.

http://www.guragear.com/uinta/


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Apr 10, 2014)

Lowepro Fastpack 350 for me.... a mans bag!!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 10, 2014)

gshocked said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Mona said:
> ...



that kata revolver looks pretty sweet


----------



## gshocked (Apr 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Hi all,

I hope this video remains active:

http://youtu.be/CswPB-Jx3Sc

Good viewing to all.


----------

